# When do gsd puppies start & stop teething?



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

When do they start teething and when do they stop teething? I just wantedto know so I will be well prepared.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I think 4 to 6 months, but not sure. My Dex started teething almost 3 weeks ago (hes 20 weeks now approx 4 1/2 months)and he still has one front baby tooth and a few back ones to come out. They are taking their time.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

about three weeks after you've had it with nips and rips!


----------

